

Google Earth's Hidden Surprise: A Flight Simulator - far33d
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/31/google-earths-easter-egg-a-flight-simulator/

======
mynameishere
I remember the Excel 97 flight simulator Easter Egg. Oh, google, when will you
learn to innovate?

